# Ky, Staffie x Am Bull Dog, 2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ky, Staffie x Am Bull Dog, 2 years old



His Story: Ky has been through 5 homes and failed only due to his big heart with associated energy. Lived successfully with another dog and young children.

Salient points: Medium sized bull breed dog. Young, well trained, intelligent and excellent temperament. Proven with children. Needs secure garden.

Advert: Ky has come into rescue having been passed from home to home. He needs a dog experienced family who are ready to receive him and able to centre their lives around his needs. He has proven time and time again to be an excellent family dog- with children of all ages, dogs inside and outside his home. He energy is bold and fast; that exuberant Staffie energy, that needs to say I love you I really really do! and to expressed with his exercise regime focused on meeting his needs. Newly neutered, vax'd and chipped.

Ky is the Jack of Hearts ... people love him and he loves them. His energy levels are high currently as he is in kennels and a bit concerned as to why?! Ky has the friendly Staffie nature and we know his full history through pet homes. We need to make sure he stays in his next home as his forever home and believe he is very loveable so this shouldn't be a problem. So lets play happy families with Ky being that essential ingredient to bring the real elements of life to the fore; exchange the tellies for the wellies; the sofa for the park bench!
"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ky Staffie x 2 yrs Croydon Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ky had a lovely day yesterday ... a long walk with Rob


A flirtation with Tammy (the Staffie)



A lovely session with Lynne, chilled out on a grassy area. Ky had nearly 3 hours out of kennels so was well pleased.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ky has just gone into foster - they are working on a few issues, but hopefully just settling in problems.


[/url

No doubt about it though, he is a very loving dog who is desperate to have his special people.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteers walked Ky today he is such a sweetie, a gentle boy 

Heres some photos


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Sorryyyy, im going traveling soon .. But if it was afterwards, i would of been HOUNOURED to adobt him.. Hope he gets a good home soon !


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne had the pleasure of walking with Ky yesterday..they walked through the puddles down to the village and back


He walked like a labrador..gentle and considerate after the initial enthusiasm


When she climbed over the style he just waited for her. On this occassion 'on the style'


Every driveway Ky wanted to go up...so sad to see the homeless dog looking forelornly at the promise of a home..


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh what a lovely boy.
That last picture and caption made me cry! :crying:
I hope he gets the home he deserves soon.

xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ky had a lovely walk today he was calm and so pleased to be out. Then it was treat time with Karl the walker ...
!




Again?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from a couple who walker some of our dogs down at the kennels yesterday:
Karl volunteered to walk Ky today. He said that Ky wasn't really interested in him he tried to get his attention, but he was just too busy... Becky and I called out to him and he turned around...a great shot and he was happy to see us.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from the kennels:

"Walked the lovely Ky on Friday to the pub for lunch and he was so interested in everything. soaking up life outsdie kennels - watching cars, people etc as we sat in the garden. He was a bit too enthusiastic with his kisses today but only because of the excitement of it all.

What a gorgeous face" ...




Wonderful pictures above..caught our gentle boy perfectly. Ky came into the paddock with Lynne today on a long line. She decided she would risk it and let go of the end ...



and then 4 mins in he focused on the gate for his walk and was nearly over it in a flash when Charlie arrived. So off they went for his walk and they let him off in the paddock on return on a long line still! And he was much less intense and more able to be in the paddock rather than focusing on boundary fences, bless him. Such a lovely dog cant be with us for much longer, he should be snapped up!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I met up with some kindly volunteer walkers down at the kennels yesterday and also met Ky. I knew this guy was going to be a cracker of a dog before I even met him and I wasn't disappointed. He is calm and well rounded in personality and a very pretty and solid dog. He warms your heart just to look at him and he is in such lovely condition ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Ky found his forever home!


----------

